# Are you in a relationship?



## Guest01 (May 5, 2011)

Just wondering. It's much harder to find someone, living with SA.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Never.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Why who's asking? :b Not seeing anyone currently and I haven't for quite some time. I like living the single life but at certain times I miss what I had in the past. Sometimes my house does not feel like a home without a woman in it. By house I mean small apartment. LOL.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted I'm a guy and no and that option is winning - what a surprise!:teeth


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope, and haven't been in a longtime. :no


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Aw hell naw!

/Will Smith


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Never have been, never wi--
No, I'm going to be! Someday. I hope.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I'm available. A real bachelor of the world.


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Nope, and I'm not particularly worried about it. I have a nasty habit of falling into mediocre relationships. Time to hold out for a bit.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm a girl, and I'm married.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

strangely, i am


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sort of.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Not right now. I stopped looking after some...things happened...but I'm back to looking again.

Mostly because I'd been talking to a girl a lot from a dating site I forgot about. She contacted me and we started talking a lot. I think we got a long really well by e-mail and text messaging, but I ruined the first date last week (what else is new?  )


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope women are too picky.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn right. Me and Palmela Handerson are just perfect for each other. Sometimes I cheat on her with Jill though. Maybe I should recommend a threesome one of these days?


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been in a relationship for 2.5 years.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Never.


This.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im in a adversial relationship with myself.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Never in my entire life. Anyone wanna change that? haha Anyways it sucks.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hecks naw son


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Never been in a real, mutual relationship. I'm very much looking forward to that. I'm so ready. Come n' get me baby or I'll come n' get ya. No, I like when it's mutual.


----------



## Guest01 (May 5, 2011)

So far, 

12% of guys are dating

37% of girls are.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Guest01 said:


> So far,
> 
> 12% of guys are dating
> 
> 37% of girls are.


Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel like some kind of exclusive club member.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

no i've never been in one :no


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. I will die alone.


----------



## HorsesRmyDrugs (Oct 28, 2010)

I have SA(and come from sas) my bf HAS SA(and comes from sas). iv got no problems  its freaking awesome.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

yurs


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

No but would like to be.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

The yes/no ratios obviously indicate women have it easier. :lol
*Let the sex war begin!*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No. I've never been in a relationship.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes I am, with Rosie Palms. She's right handed and left handed.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been living the single life for the last couple years. Before that girlfriend I was single for about 2 years as well. I've had some bad luck with women - several girlfriends or girls I was seeing either lying or betraying me in some way. After my first serious relationship ended I said I was done with women for a while because I couldn't trust them - then later on down the road I realized I wasn't dating anyone because my SAD dominated me while I was around cute girls.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

mhm


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes. She can't resist my manly charms.


----------



## EnchantingGhost (May 23, 2011)

Yes, because I am with someone who is equally as crazy as I am!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

No.. :sigh


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Currently single, although I do have high hopes of changing it sometimes this summer


----------



## Phyra (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 19 and am in my second relationship. The first was with my best friend of 6 years. I was 14 and he was 18, but I was actually ahead of him in school. It happened because he was with a different girl for about a year and got all mopey when she left him. I kind of got annoyed and ended up telling him I was crazy about him in the context of "You'll find someone else, get over it." Relationship lasted a year, and I left him due to his issues with Anger management and OCD.

It was 3 years before I got into another relationship. I really wanted it, but I was a teenage college student and therefore jail bait, which just added to my issues of SA. My current boyfriend and I met when my parents took me out to a movie on a Thursday night. We went to the local IMAX theatre and (just getting over the flu) it made me so motion sick that I had to keep leaving to go throw up. It wasn't very busy, and he was the only employee there, and he caught me coming out of the bathroom after throwing up. I admitted what was going on, and by that point was so embarrassed that I kind of gave up trying to avoid him and just stood and talked so I didn't have to return to the movie. We turned out to have a lot in common, and he gave me his facebook url so I could look up his musician's page. We started talking more and more and ended up getting together about 3 months later. The trick with that one was that our "meet cute" was so embarrassing that I didn't let my SA get in the way with building a friendship, because I figured things had already gotten as bad as they could and he hadn't run away yet.

For everyone with SA who wants to get in a relationship, my big advice is to allow yourself to talk to strangers in places that you might never risk having to see them again. And also, be willing to make fun of yourself. Instead of trying not to get all sweaty and nervous, I let myself get sweaty and nervous and admit to it, calling myself "hermit" and "weirdo" and telling the other person they "pull out the worst in me." May sound cliche and whatnot, but it's really the first steps that are the hardest. Throwing all caution to the wind and allowing yourself to think "If this doesn't work, then I can run that they'll never have to see me again," can be empowering. Most people I know are pretty understanding once they realize I have SA. In fact, my boyfriend is the one who has helped me deal with my symptoms the most. We've been together almost 2 years.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

The answer would be no.


----------

